

Show HN: The missing Rails pattern generator - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/pattern_generator

======
stockkid
When working on Rails applications, I found myself creating files and tests
manually by navigating the directory tree, and typing in names.

I didn't like it because:

1) Typos can happen 2) Navigating the directories is pain 3) lazy

Here is my solution. With this gem you can run `rails generate [PATTERN_TYPE]
...` to generate files and its tests in appropriate directories.

Currently you can generate service, policy, and PORO.

